# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کی از شیمی بابایی نتیجه گرفته ؟

## Zigzag

سلام بچه هاااا
درباره شیمی باباییه ،کیا دیدن ؟؟؟جامعش یا نکته و تست ؟؟؟درصدتون چقد تغییر کرد ؟؟

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

من نکته و تستشون رو شرکت کردم و کلاس های سالیانه اشون برای تدریس الکتروشیمی و اسید و باز . هنوز نتایج نیومده ولی طبق کلیدی که صحیح کردم از پارسال حدود ۲۰ الی ۳۰ درصد بیشتر زدم . تدریسشون رو خیلی دوست دارم و واقعا کلی توان میذارن برای اینکه مبحثی رو تدریس کنن و بفهمونن به بچه ها .حتی اگر من پیشرفتی نمیکردم کوتاهی از من بوده نه از ایشون .

----------


## Zigzag

> من نکته و تستشون رو شرکت کردم و کلاس های سالیانه اشون برای تدریس الکتروشیمی و اسید و باز . هنوز نتایج نیومده ولی طبق کلیدی که صحیح کردم از پارسال حدود ۲۰ الی ۳۰ درصد بیشتر زدم . تدریسشون رو خیلی دوست دارم و واقعا کلی توان میذارن برای اینکه مبحثی رو تدریس کنن و بفهمونن به بچه ها .حتی اگر من پیشرفتی نمیکردم کوتاهی از من بوده نه از ایشون .


میشه درصدتونو بپرسم ؟زیر ۵۰ یا بالای ۵۰ ؟

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> میشه درصدتونو بپرسم ؟زیر ۵۰ یا بالای ۵۰ ؟


بالای ۵۰ . ولی نه خیلی زیاد همون حدودای مرز ۵۰ هستم

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام بچه هاااا
> درباره شیمی باباییه ،کیا دیدن ؟؟؟جامعش یا نکته و تست ؟؟؟درصدتون چقد تغییر کرد ؟؟


تدریسش واسه شیمی عالیه و قطعا انتخاب خوبی میتونه باشه واسه آموزش و تست

----------


## MoeinSanjary

نمی دونم چرا هر کی از بابایی تعریف می کنه دختره. ولی این پیریا دیگه دوره شون تموم شده. بهترین دبیر شیمی بدون یک ثانیه شک آقاجانیه.

----------


## Saeed79

> نمی دونم چرا هر کی از بابایی تعریف می کنه دختره. ولی این پیریا دیگه دوره شون تموم شده. بهترین دبیر شیمی بدون یک ثانیه شک آقاجانیه.


هرکسی از یه دبیری نتیجه میگیره
یه نفر از جنب و جوش دبیر خوشش میاد یکی هم از آروم بودن و درست صحبت کردن دبیر . خیلی نمیشه گفت فلان دبیر بهترین دبیره و ...

----------


## ZAh_Akb

آقاجانی رو هم حتما مد نظر قرار بدین
بابایی خیلی تشریفات داره
آقاجانی بسیار منظم و خیلی روان درس میده
حتی یک ثانیه هم کلاسش پرتی نداره
من نکته و تست بابایی و سالیانه آقاجانی رو رفتم،  
آقاجانی رو میپسندم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## keyvan_rt

زیاد رو انتخاب دبیر وسواس نداشته باشین.خصوصا تو شیمی که این همه دبیر خوب داریم. همشون هم یه چیزو بیان میکنن...حالا با 10 درصد تفاوت شیوه بیان 
این پیشرفت و تغییر درصدی هم که میگین منوط به تلاش و تست زنی خودتونه نه صرفا انتخاب یه دبیر یا منبع

----------


## Ali Darkness

آقاجانی فقط داره سر اسم درکردن بابایی تباه میشه وگرنه تو واقعیت آقاجانی ، بابایی رو قورت میده در کل اگه خواستی دبیر شیمی انتخاب کنی بین این سه تا انتخاب کن : آقاجانی ، اسماعیلی ، مرادی : پیشنهاد خودم آقاجانی

----------


## Amir__m

*نیازی به گفتن نیست همین جلسه اولشو برو ببین دستت بیاد شیمی چیه بجای گوش دادن به این نظرات تعصبی*

----------


## Farshad6

شما استفاده کردین ؟ 
من ماز هم شنیدم خوبخ

----------


## MAhUR_1400

هرچی دبیر میشناسی بزار کنار.این دبیر ها اصلا خوب تدریس نمی کنند.وقت تلف می کنند.متن خوانی ندارند.قسمت های خیلی مهم متن درس رو نمیگن.
آقای آرمان طاهری خیلی متفاوت درس میدن.سالیانه هم دارند تا قبل عید تموم می کنند.دبیر مطرحی هن.ز نشدن.ولی اینقدررررر خوب درس میدن به زودی کل ایران میشناسشون.خواستی بیاین پی وی آدرس کانالشونو بدم.
راستی نمیدونم شیمی بامبو رو میشناسی یا نه .تدریسشو ایشون انجام دادن

----------

